
MVP in one weekend - epi0Bauqu
http://www.blakejennelle.com/2010/06/my-new-startup/
======
imp
Wow, really cool. I like the idea and the development process. Very bare-bones
MVP, but still useful. You'll even get to have an excuse to market it wherever
you go. "Hey, why are you dressed like a cowboy?" "It's for charity. I have
this website..."

~~~
blakejennelle
Thanks so much. It would be hilarious to walk around like a cowboy in the
middle of a big city in the summertime. If I have to wear that for a whole
month it better be great marketing! :)

------
techiferous
Awesome app!

I was about to donate but then I felt shy about handing my credit card info
over to an app that was built in two days. Give me the warm fuzzies about my
credit card number being safe and I'll donate. :)

~~~
blakejennelle
Haha, I totally understand. Rest assured that the payment processing is all
buttoned up. We use Paypal Website Payments Pro behind SSL encryption. All of
the other $500+ in donations have gone through without a single hitch.

So there, I hope you are feeling the warm fuzzies right now. And huge thanks
for wanting to donate to someone you only met over the interwebs. That gives
me the warm fuzzies. :)

~~~
techiferous
Cool. One more thing: do you store the credit card number (either database or
log files)?

~~~
blakejennelle
Nope. We process the transaction and that's the last time we touch the number.
It's not stored anywhere in our system.

~~~
techiferous
Warm fuzzies accomplished. Donated!

------
pohl
Warning: not about the Model View Presenter pattern. In this case it stands
for Minimum Viable Product.

~~~
zandorg
Or Microsoft's Most Valued Person.

~~~
Bluepojo
I always called it Model View Controller... MVC

~~~
pohl
MVP is a derivative of MVC, but there are more specific expectations around a
Presenter than there are around a Controller.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_View_Presenter>

